# Work in progress..



## NewLondon88 (Jul 5, 2009)

Collaborative effort for this one, I'm trying to make something worthy of
displaying this pen made by Skiprat.

It's a desk set with a music/Star Trek theme. I finally got a base made, 
(after about 10 lbs of resin discarded..) and an ink bottle for the dip pen.
You can't see it well in the photo (or even in person!) but the ink bottle
has crystals in the middle of it. This is supposed to be a 'dilithium chamber'
from the show. PR Princess sent me the crystals along with a certificate
of authenticity. The crystals were used on the show. The piano was made
by my dad many years ago. He used to sell them to some high end music
and jewelry stores, but I guess there isn't much call for them anymore. I
still have two, so this is a good place to put one to use. 

I need to re-do the bottle though. I'm hoping the resin will break down in
acetone so I can add some color to the crystals. The bottle is a bit milky
in color and perhaps a bit too tall. I haven't permanently positioned
anything except the clock so that I could make changes.

When it's done, I'll take some decent photos with proper lighting.
Thanks to Skiprat and Dawn for their help in this.
I know I couldn't have done it..


----------



## skiprat (Jul 5, 2009)

Well done Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!! The hard work and grief you had with the resin has paid off in dividends cos that base looks fantastic.
The whole set looks great too:biggrin:

I'm chuffed to have been a small part of it:wink: 

When are you going to present it??? She's gonna flip her lid!!!:biggrin: Take pics!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 5, 2009)

LOL .. I might have to get someone to take pics, she lives a couple of hundred miles away.
I managed to mangle two tassels now, so I've got to replace that and redo the
ink bottle.. shine everything up and pack it. I'll make her assemble it. I think I'll
put the pen back in your packaging, complete with your notes.  LOL


----------



## VisExp (Jul 5, 2009)

Charlie, that's an awesome looking display!  The block you poured for the base really compliments the pen and other display items.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow that is sweet and priceless!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 7, 2009)

WOW Charlie, that is so cool! I love the base too, heck I love all of it!  :tongue::tongue::tongue:

What a super way to set off the flute, and so appropriate too!!! LOL I can just see Sham sitting at that piano. :biggrin: You really did one heck of a job, and I am sure that Sham will flip! BTW does she know it's coming or will it be a surprise???


----------



## artme (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the  base! love the individual parts! In my opinion the whole is a bit too busy.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 8, 2009)

noooo...  she has no idea.

Art, you're right .. it IS busy. This isn't something I'd sell to the public, but each item
is part of a theme that she would understand and they tie together, so it works in this
instance.

I guess it's a good thing the piano isn't magnetic 
(you could stick paper clips to it) :tongue:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 8, 2009)

Sometimes meaningful pieces don't make sense to the GP, but I am quite sure this person is going to be quite impressed! Glad you finally got it done! Very impressive work......... Any way I can get you to cast a base for a horse I had mounted?


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 8, 2009)

Charlie,
Way to go. The base came out terrific.  That display is more than worthy.  Awesome job.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jul 8, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> noooo...  she has no idea.



Oh Wow.......

To heck with the shipping! Deliver this in person Charlie!!!:wink::tongue::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Druid (Jul 8, 2009)

Impressive display Charlie, well done!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 8, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Any way I can get you to cast a base for a horse I had mounted?


  Yes. I suggest Alumilite. Please send four 55 gallon drums of each part.


----------



## dasimm (Jul 8, 2009)

When your heart is put into something it comes through - and in this case - it screams.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 9, 2009)

a few more pics..

I cored out the resin cylinder and put in the crystals, then poured more
resin over them. It looked like the whole bottom was filled with crystals. So
I made another cylinder, drilled out a smaller opening with the forstner bit
and filled again .. same thing. I think that once you pour the resin, whatever
is inside appears to be the entire width of the cylinder. So I poured another
one, drilled from the bottom, filled with crystals and then just glued on the
base without pouring more resin. But now every scratch and swirl shows up..

Might try it one more time, since I'm getting so familiar with the process :tongue:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man that is sweet!


----------



## Fred (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nicely executed. I am sure she will cherish her new treasure. :biggrin:


----------



## artme (Jul 10, 2009)

Understood Charlie! Should have read the script more thoroughly.:embarrassed::embarrassed:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2009)

If she doesn't ask you to marry her after that, then dump the broad!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:
(just kidding.....maybe:tongue
I'm glad you took a much better pic too as the light switch was the first thing to catch your eye:wink::biggrin:

Well done Charlie, it was a long road for you, but it really turned out great:biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 10, 2009)

skiprat said:


> If she doesn't ask you to marry her after that, then dump the broad!!!!:biggrin::biggrin:
> (just kidding.....maybe:tongue
> I'm glad you took a much better pic too as the light switch was the first thing to catch your eye:wink::biggrin:
> 
> Well done Charlie, it was a long road for you, but it really turned out great:biggrin:



For one thing, I'm NOT including the light switch. She has her own.
And I think she's getting married already. That's ok ,  she's a Lakers fan anyway.

Still not done with the bottle.. I just stopped in here at the shop to see
if I can do it better. The CA seems to have turned the alumilite white, so
there's all sorts of marks that showed up more and more overnight!

So .. Dawn .. you need some Dilithium mixing chamber ink bottles? :tongue:


----------

